# UK fiance visa - proof of intention to marry



## ANTHONYBX (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I can't begin to thank everyone on this site, the information on here provided all the information I needed to prepare and submit my visa application. The information provided by Joppa in particular has been of utmost assistance.

I am an American who is planning on marrying a UK citizen. My fiance and I have been together for 5 years, living and working in the UAE. I have come back to the USA and she has gone back to the UK. I have already applied for a Fiance Visa and submitted my bio-metrics. We have included all the relevant documentation and are well above all the required financial thresholds.

My question was aside from receipt and photo of the engagement ring, we did not give any information on the wedding (aside from mentioning the venue and date in a question in the VA4FA appendix 2). The reason is we could not guarantee an approval of the visa, hence we could not risk putting a deposit or booking an actual date. Also I would like to see the location along with my partner to make a final decision on the venue and date.

Will this be an issue with the visa approval, considering everything else is well documented and in order?

Below is a list of documents I submitted in my application;

I. SPONSOR INFORMATION
SPONSOR’S LETTER OF INTRODUCTION
NOTARIZED COPY OF PASSPORT BIO PAGE AND UK DRIVERS LICENSE 
SPONSOR’S EMPLOYMENT INFORMATION
	EMPLOYMENT CONTRACT FROM EMPLOYER
	SPONSOR’S CV
	SPONSOR’S NEW JOB OFFER IN THE UK
SPONSOR’S FINANCIAL INFORMATION
	MONTHLY PAY SLIPS FOR PREVIOUS 12 MONTHS, WITH OFFICIAL COMPANY STAMP
	MONTHLY BANK STATEMENTS FOR THE PAST 12 MONTHS WITH OFFICIAL BANK STAMP

II. APPLICANT INFORMATION
APPLICANT’S LETTER OF INTRODUCTION
PASSPORT (CURRENT/PREVIOUS ORIGINAL) AND COPY OF CURRENT PASSPORT BIO PAGE
BIOMETRICS CONFIRMATION
VAF4A APPLICATION 
VAF4A APPENDIX 2 FORM
APPLICANT’S EMPLOYMENT AND QUALIFICATION INFORMATION
	APPLICANT’S MOST RECENT JOB CONTRACT
	APPLICANT’S CV
	APPLICANT’S MBA ACCEPTANCE LETTER
	COPY OF APPLICANT’S HONS.BA UNIVERSITY DEGREE
APPLICANT’S FINANCIAL INFORMATION
	PREVIOUS 6 MONTHS BANK STATEMENTS
	PREVIOUS 6 MONTHS PAY SLIPS
	US TAX FORM

III. EVIDENCE OF ACCOMMODATION
LETTER OF SUPPORT AND INVITATION FROM (SPONSOR’S FATHER) CONFIRMING ACCOMMODATIONS AGREEMENT
NOTARIZED COPY OF SPONSOR’S FATHER PASSPORT BIO PAGE
SPONSOR’S FATHER TITLE DEEDS TO HOME
PICTURES OF HOME
CONGRATULATION LETTER FROM PROPERTY DEVELOPER FOR SPONSOR’S FATHER HOME PURCHASE
SPONSOR’S FATHER P60 TAX FORMS

IV. INTERVENING DEVOTION 
RECEIPT OF ENGAGEMENT RING PURCHASE FROM TIFFANY’S AND CO. (WITH PICTURES)
E-TICKET’S FROM VISITS TO BOTH USA AND UK BY SPONSOR AND APPLICANT
SKYPE LOG (FROM 2013)
HANDWRITTEN POSTCARDS
WHAT’S APP MOBILE TEXTS BETWEEN APPLICANT AND SPONSOR
SCREENSHOTS FROM SPONSOR’S INSTAGRAM ACCOUNT OF VISITS
PHOTOS WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS OF BOTH APPLICANT AND SPONSOR DATING BACK TO 2011

Your insights would be highly appreciated, during this stressful time and would help me plan for the relevant outcome.

Thanks!


----------



## ANTHONYBX (Apr 17, 2015)

Further to the above query. I have read on a number of threads that if certain documents/proof is missing in the application, the visa authorities may send an email/communication for further documentation.

Considering I have submitted every other document required, do you think the ECO will get into contact with me and ask for proof of intention to marry rather than possibly reject my application?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

The receipt and picture of an engagement ring is not going to be nearly enough to prove your intent to marry. They want to see that your plans are well advanced. I have no idea if they'll contact you for more info, but based on what you've sent, I can't see them being satisfied that you actually intend to marry.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ANTHONYBX said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I can't begin to thank everyone on this site, the information on here provided all the information I needed to prepare and submit my visa application. The information provided by Joppa in particular has been of utmost assistance.
> 
> ...


You really need to show that you've made some effort to plan a wedding and a receipt for an engagement ring doesn't prove that. Wedding ring receipts would have been much better evidence. Receipt for a dress, provisional bookings for anything else wedding related like flowers, venue, pub lunch, photographer. 



> Below is a list of documents I submitted in my application;
> 
> I. SPONSOR INFORMATION
> SPONSOR’S LETTER OF INTRODUCTION
> ...


Not needed: sponsor's CV, UK driver's licence.

Needed: Letter of employment for current job



> II. APPLICANT INFORMATION
> APPLICANT’S LETTER OF INTRODUCTION
> PASSPORT (CURRENT/PREVIOUS ORIGINAL) AND COPY OF CURRENT PASSPORT BIO PAGE
> BIOMETRICS CONFIRMATION
> ...


Not needed: CV, MBA acceptance letter, BA degree, tax form.

Needed: Sample itinerary for when you hope to travel.

1 pay slips and 1 bank statement would have been sufficient.



> III. EVIDENCE OF ACCOMMODATION
> LETTER OF SUPPORT AND INVITATION FROM (SPONSOR’S FATHER) CONFIRMING ACCOMMODATIONS AGREEMENT
> NOTARIZED COPY OF SPONSOR’S FATHER PASSPORT BIO PAGE
> SPONSOR’S FATHER TITLE DEEDS TO HOME
> ...


Not needed: pictures, letter from property developer, P60

Needed: Council tax or other bill.



> IV. INTERVENING DEVOTION
> RECEIPT OF ENGAGEMENT RING PURCHASE FROM TIFFANY’S AND CO. (WITH PICTURES)
> E-TICKET’S FROM VISITS TO BOTH USA AND UK BY SPONSOR AND APPLICANT
> SKYPE LOG (FROM 2013)
> ...


Not needed: postcards, instagram 

Have you been living together in UAE? If so, to prove your relationship you would need to show that with things like joint tenancy, joint bank accounts and joint bills or bills addressed separately to the same address. If you have been together 5 years, you need proof across the whole 5 years of either communication or evidence of living together.



> Your insights would be highly appreciated, during this stressful time and would help me plan for the relevant outcome.


You provided a lot of unnecessary documents and have missed out on some crucial documents. 

The letter of employment is a required document.

With no evidence that you have planned a wedding, your chances of approval don't look good.

They may or may not contact you for missing documents. They are under no obligation to do so.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just to mention that since unmarried cohabitation is illegal in UAE, it's most unlikely that OP has documentary evidence such as joint bills and rental agreement.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Just to mention that since unmarried cohabitation is illegal in UAE, it's most unlikely that OP has documentary evidence such as joint bills and rental agreement.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## ANTHONYBX (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the prompt responses.

Unfortunately, it seems that the visa is headed for refusal. The sad thing is we actually had communication about wedding arrangements but did not include them as they were not concrete enough. 

I have a few further questions

1. As she is heading back to the UK and I have already started the process of relocation. Would it be better to re-apply with the necessary documents or apply for an appeal. Which ever's quickest.

2. In the event the UKVI does ask for proof of intention to marry on the current application, would e-mail chains to venues and registrars suffice?

3. My fiancee will begin her new UK job the first of the month in May, hence she only has a job offer, she does not have a letter of employment from her future employer. Reading through the document's checklist in Appendix 2 it stated that would be enough as long a you provided proof of your previous 12 months employment over-seas?

4. Joppa is correct, although we did live together in the UAE, we have no 'official' proof of the same (bank accounts, co-tenancy etc.) as it is illegal, unless you are officially married. The only proof I could include was pictures of us together through out the years. Maybe that should be mentioned in the future application's, letter of introduction?


----------



## ANTHONYBX (Apr 17, 2015)

Quick question to the above. Is there anyway I can supplement my application with proof of intent to marry right now? Or do I have to wait for a decision to be made?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. You can't submit any other document unless they specifically ask for one.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ANTHONYBX said:


> Quick question to the above. Is there anyway I can supplement my application with proof of intent to marry right now? Or do I have to wait for a decision to be made?


No. You can't send additional information unless they request it and if they do you can only send documents that were in existence at the time of online application. Emails requesting info from venues are unlikely to be enough. They want to see that you've made some effort to arrange an actual wedding even if it's provisional so as already stated deposits and receipts for anything wedding related. 

If you are refused, an appeal can take to a year. Better to reapply but post your documents here 1st and we will let you know if you are missing anything.


----------



## ANTHONYBX (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you nyclon, I will wait until a decision is rendered and give you an update.

If I am refused, I will take your advise on supporting documents and run them by you guys here to make sure I am approved second time around. 

Last question until then. I have included an employment letter form my sponsor's previous employer, is the job offer from her new job (starting in May) enough to satisfy Category B under appendix 2?


----------



## toooooo (Mar 17, 2015)

my fiancee and I are worried about similar issues. we are preparing for a fiancee visa.

We have talked to a designated register office and have booked a wedding date. However it is only a simple ceremony in the register office, where there will just be 2 witnesses and us.

We have ordered wedding rings, but really had no plans for a dress/flowers/catering etc.

We are worried that this might not look substantial enough for showing intent to marry. Would you guys suggest we book a bigger venue (im thinking a room for just 10 guests)? 


thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. What you have is fine.


----------



## ANTHONYBX (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Joppa,

I know this is like beating a dead horse. But considering all the time and money put into this visa, it's worth getting your opinion (although I'm assuming since you have not directly replied you are in consensus with the others). In you opinion is my visa doomed on the basis of not having sufficient evidence for intention to marry?

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ANTHONYBX said:


> Hi Joppa, I know this is like beating a dead horse. But considering all the time and money put into this visa, it's worth getting your opinion (although I'm assuming since you have not directly replied you are in consensus with the others). In you opinion is my visa doomed on the basis of not having sufficient evidence for intention to marry?


Yes I think you do have enough evidence.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Yes I think you do have enough evidence.


A receipt for an engagement ring is enough?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, I'm with Nyclon, that does not seem like enough evidence.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The OP has booked a ceremony with registrar.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The OP is  ANTHONYBX and he has only included the receipt for an engagement ring and nothing else. A different poster, toooooo has wedding rings and has booked a ceremony.


----------

